# Dobermann for private rehome - experienced home needed



## Colette (Jan 2, 2010)

Background:

A friend of mine has taken on a dobermann bitch as a favour to one of her friends. 
The original owners separated, and the boyfriend (dogs main owner) walked out leaving his dog behind. The girlfriend has serious health problems leaving her unable to cope with the dog, and as a result of the split has now been forced to move back in with her parents, where she can not take her pets. She has already found homes for her other pets, but the dobie remains a problem - hence my friend taking her on as a short term "foster" until a suitable home can be found.

I have been told that one of the breed rescues was contacted, but apparently they did nothing but criticise and can not take the dog.
(I agree with the criticisms - just not who they were aimed at!) They are aware that as the dog has "issues" most rescues are not interested and many would simply PTS.

Info:

6 year old bitch, currently NOT spayed.

She is a blue with severe colour dilution alopaecia, leaving her with virtually no hair down her flanks. As a result, she really feels the cold.

She is good with people, I am not aware of any bite history. She will bark to warn of any intruders / neighbours / passers by / local cats / etc. She is an attention seeker and whiner. 

Inside the house she will do some basic "tricks for treats" but none of her training is "proofed" and she will ignore you with the slightest distraction.

She is used to being left a working day, without house soiling or doing any damage.

Problems:

This dog received NO socialisation, virtually no training, and until now virtually no exercise (she is only now getting daily walks!), as well as being left all day ever day.
As a result she has some issues - some serious.

When out of the house she is very highly strung - pulls badly on the lead regardless of what she is wearing; both headcollar and front clip (balance) harness have been tried with only limited success.
Outside she has zero focus, is very highly strung, and will NOT take any treats - making training her very difficult.

Her main problem is severe aggression towards any and all other dogs. I discussed with my friend about keeping her far enough away to be under threshold but this seems to be impossible - if she sees a dog across the field she goes ballistic lunging and barking, and if they are closer, snarling and snapping. 

I understand this is far from ideal. This is yet another sorry story of a status dog being bought by a man to impriove his macho image, and now others are being left to clear up the mess.

I have warned NOT to try to rehome this dog privately until she has been spayed - but again, my friend is doing this a favour and doesn't have the money available right now to get the op done.

If anyone can help or at least point us in the right direction we would be extremely grateful.

I will try to find out which dobie rescue they contacted, and suggest asking the other. If anyone wants any further info, please ask and I will try to find out for you.

Thanks.


----------



## hawksport (Dec 27, 2009)

Poor girl, the future doesn't look good for her.
Rescue contacts
Dobermann Welfare
Please contact

Sue Garner [email protected]

01895 253578. Treasurer & Rehoming Coordinator

Mrs Sue James

01685 844362 - Wales

Mrs D.Stevens

01568 708502 - Hereford & Worcs

Evelyn Sengendo

01294 272184 - Scotland
Dobermann in Need
Please contact

Valerie McDonald

01903 773 463- Sussex,Surrey Gr. London

Yvonne Thompson

01959 534489- Kent, Essex

Francis Adcock

01202 473468- Dorset, Hants
DOBERMANN RESCUE LTD

Area Officers 
Essex, Grt London, Kent

Mrs A. Gibbins, Cranfield Kennels, Cranfield Park Rd, Wickford, Essex SS12 9GL
01268 733353
Lincs Mr& Mrs Winterbourn, Sataeki, 11 Harvester Way, Sibsey, Boston, Lincs. 01205 750570
Lancs Mrs Judith Balshaw, 32 Delamere Street, Chesham, Bury, BL9 6NE 01617 635423
Herts Mr A Ridout, 246, Beechfield, Hoddesdon, Herts. EN11 9QF 
01992 442624
Shrops & West Midlands Mrs Val Griffiths, The Foldyard, Muxton lane, Muxton, Telford, Shropshire. TF2 8QT 01952 409474
Suffolk Miss H. Townsend, Red House Barn, Mill Lane, Barham, Ipswich, Suffolk, IP6 0QA 01473 832301
North Wales Mrs E Charlton, Waen Farm, Rhydymwyn Road, Gwernaffield Mold, Flintshire CH7 5DX 01352 741281
Sussex Mr & Mrs Bradley, 65 Ashurst Road, Brighton, East Sussex. BN2 4PJ 01273 684830

Rescue Secretary

Editor

Registered Office

Mrs A. Weston

61, Park Mead, Sidcup,

Kent DA 15 9PJ

Tel 0208 3042942

Mrs Winterbourn,

Sataeki, 11 Harvester Way,

Sibsey, Boston, Lincs.

Tel 01205 750570

Dobermann Rescue

61, Park Mead, Sidcup,

Kent DA 15 9PJ
Dobermann Rehoming Association
Treasurer & Co-Ordinator:
Chris Omar Tel: 01276 855326


----------



## FriendsOfTheAnimalsRCT (Jan 28, 2010)

Even if she was spayed I'd say please get her into a rescue but ESPECIALLY as she isn't spayed... Please contact the following to see if they can take her 
Large Breed Dog Rescue
Dobermann Rehoming | Rescue Centres For Doberman Dogs | Dobermann Welfare Association
Dobermann Rehoming UK Doberman Rescue & Care - Members Club Show Forum & Gallery of Pictures
Home


----------



## Rottiefan (Jun 20, 2010)

Wow difficult case. I suppose you just need to try all the rescues, no matter how far away. I have been very lucky recently with a dog going to a rescue many miles away! 

Although some people never want to even think about, PTS, there is some cases where it must be admitted that it is the fairest option. I don't know the dog personally, so I would never advise this over the net, but with dogs that have severe aggression issues (with a likely bite force of 4+) their lives can really be no fun. Saying that, if she's good with people and is okay around the house, there's hope. 

If I had the room/suitable place, I would take her immediately.


----------



## Colette (Jan 2, 2010)

Sorry - I should have updated this thread a while back. 

The original owner (the man, not the girlfriend) moved into dog-friendly accomodation before she got rehomed and wanted her back. Not the best outcome by a long shot, but perhaps not the worst either.

The friend who was fostering her did not see that she had a choice - technically speaking the dog was his and he had every right to want her back. Not to mention the potential risks of getting on the wrong side of a person like him. 

I just wish her the best of luck, she deserves it.


----------

